# Betta on aquabid



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I did a google search for betta breeders (if you know any let me know) and found a betta forum and there was a section on aquabid bettas. i looked to see what there was and well....

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1185157640.jpg
http://inlinethumb28.webshots.com/4571/2923079830101417040S425x425Q85.jpg

i was wondering if that was a good price ($25) for that betta.

the link to the page
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1185157640


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if thats a good price or not actually. I just wanted to point out that the particular seller for that auction (and others from Thailand), you pay the price of the auction, plus $5 to the seller, then you have to pay the transhipper (receives the betta from Thailand and then ships it to you inside the US) shipping, so it ends up being more than $25. I've never bought from that seller, but I just hoped you realized the fees before buying from there. 

That is one beautiful betta though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

ive never bought from there so i didnt know that. thank you. i showed my dad it and he was like wow. then i told him the price and he was like....no freaking way....hes someone who thinks bettas are only worth 3-4 bucks....he doesnt know what a good quality betta is....


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

If you really want a betta that is a good quality betta, I have a couple of spawns growing out. I'll send you one for the price of shipping (I need to find a bit more room in my fish room!). They're metalic and interesting colored. PM me after you talk it over with parentals or if you want pics.


----------

